# Αφιέρωμα στο υπέρμικρο διήγημα - Πλανόδιον, τεύχος 50



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2011)

http://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/basilis-manousakis-en-eidei-prologou-istories-bonsai/

Κυκλοφόρησε το τεύχος 50 του λογοτεχνικού περιοδικού Πλανόδιον, στο οποίο επιμελήθηκα ένα εκτενές αφιέρωμα στο υπέρμικρο διήγημα (Flash Fiction), ή Ιστορία Μπονζάι, όπως αποφασίσαμε να ονομάσουμε τις μικρές αυτές ιστορίες στην Ελλάδα. 

Περιλαμβάνει 43 μικρά διηγήματα, των οποίων τη μετάφραση έκαναν διαφορετικοί μεταφραστές για να υπάρχει ποικιλία φωνών και μεταφράσεων. Κάποιοι από τους μεταφραστές αποτελούν και μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, οπότε αποκτά ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για το φόρουμ. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ γι' αυτό.

Στον πιο πάνω σύνδεσμο θα βρείτε τον πρόλογο που έγραψα εγώ και είναι κάπως διαφορετικός από τους συνηθισμένους, αφού αποτελεί και ο ίδιος διήγημα. 

Σας εύχομαι καλές καλοκαιρινές αναγνώσεις! Να είστε όλοι καλά! :up:


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 8, 2011)

Έκανα μια παράλειψη στην ανακοίνωση προχθές, αφού έπρεπε να κάνω μια διευκρίνιση. 

Στο σημείωμα του επιμελητή γράφω ότι επέλεξα 53 διηγήματα για να μεταφραστούν, αλλά στο τεύχος λόγω χώρου μπήκαν τελικά τα 43. Επειδή όμως το ιστολόγιο του περιοδικού και το έντυπο είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο από άποψη εγκυρότητας, τα υπόλοιπα 10 θα δημοσιευτούν εκεί. Αυτό βέβαια θα γίνει σε βάθος χρόνου και όχι άμεσα, οπότε οι φίλοι Λεξιλόγοι που έχουν μεταφράσει παραπάνω από ένα διηγήματα και δεν θα τα δουν στο παρόν τεύχος, ας κάνουν λίγη υπομονή και θα τα δουν δημοσιευμένα κάποια στιγμή μέσα στη χρονιά. 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2011)

Κι εγώ νόμισα ότι ήταν τυπογραφικό λάθος :)

Πάντως, το σημείωμα του Πλανοδίου (δεν ξέρω αν είναι δικό σου) δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι ο κόσμος ξεκίνησε το 1992: "το υπέρμικρο διήγημα, μια σύντομη πεζογραφική φόρμα που βασικά ειδοποιητικά της χαρακτηριστικά είναι η πλοκή και ο μικρός αριθμός λέξεων, εγκαινιάστηκε το 1992..." Δεν ξέρω, πάντως έχω την εντύπωση ότι διηγήματα μέχρι 700 λέξεις γράφονταν ανέκαθεν και κάποτε διεκδικούσαν και το καθεστώς αυτό, π.χ. θυμάμαι ότι το 1984 είχα μεταφράσει μερικές "Ιστορίες του ενός λεπτού" ενός Ούγγρου (από τα αγγλικά). Ίσως βέβαια η βαριά λέξη στον ορισμό να είναι "πλοκή", δηλαδή η ύπαρξη πλοκής, ενώ π.χ. τα πεζοτράγουδα ή οι ιστορίες του κ. Κόινερ θεωρούνται ότι δεν έχουν πλοκή, αλλά και πάλι, αν βάλεις τον πήχη στις 700 ή τις 1500 λέξεις (όπως λες κάπου στο πολύ καλό προλογικό διήγημα) μπορώ να θυμηθώ χιλιάδες παλιότερα παραδείγματα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2011)

Σωστά το μάντεψες. Η λέξη-κλειδί είναι η πλοκή όντως. :) 
Και γι' αυτό δεν λογίζονται ως τέτοια, παραδείγματα τύπου stream of consciousness. 

Επίσης, αυτό που εννοείται και υπονοείται από το εισαγωγικό σημείωμα είναι ότι ο ορισμός και η ομαδοποίηση ξεκίνησε το 1992 και όχι το είδος. Αν δεις και στο ιστολόγιο στη δεξιά στήλη, θα δεις ονόματα όπως του Φαίδρου Μπαρλά, του Βρεττάκου, του Βάρναλη, ακόμα και του Αισώπου! Επομένως σίγουρα δεν ξεκίνησαν να γράφονται το 1992 τέτοιες ιστορίες, απλώς τότε στην Αμερική πρωτοβγήκε ο όρος Flash Fiction. 

Μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι Ιστορίες του ενός Λεπτού. Μπορείς να μου πεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, σε παρακαλώ;


----------



## sarant (Jul 9, 2011)

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, για να υπάρχει ειδοποιητική διαφορά των υπέρμικρων διηγημάτων από τα άλλα, ο πήχης πρέπει να κατέβει πολύ, κάπου στα 300-400. Οι 1500 λέξεις είναι πολύ ψηλά: τα περισσότερα διηγήματα που γράφονταν τουλάχιστο παλιότερα, π.χ. στον μεσοπόλεμο, ήταν κάτω από 1500 λέξεις! Στο Φονικό μοιραίο βόλι του Λασκαρίδη, που εξέδωσα φέτος, 26 από τα 28 διηγήματα είναι κάτω από 1500 λέξεις, τα περισσότερα κάτω από 1000. Ο περισσότερος Βουτυράς είναι κάτω από 1000 λέξεις, και ο λόγος είναι απλός: να χωράει στην εφημερίδα σε μία στήλη, χωρίς ανάγκη να κοπεί για το επόμενο φύλλο' ή, να χωράει στο λαϊκό περιοδικό σε μία σελίδα. Έτσι και με τον Τσέχοφ παλιότερα: σε κάθε μεγάλο του διήγημα αντιστοιχούν πέντε μικρά. Έτσι και με τον Σκαμπαρδώνη τώρα: όσα δίνει σε εφημερίδες, είναι κάπου 700 λέξεις.

Τέλος πάντων, λόγος δεν μου πέφτει. Για τις Ιστορίες του ενός Λεπτού, ευτυχώς που υπάρχει το Γκουγκλ, διότι εγώ θυμόμουν μόνο ότι το επώνυμο του συγγραφέα ήταν τρισύλλαβο. Ίστβαν Ορκένυ, με μετάφραση στα αγγλικά, εδώ:
http://www.amazon.com/One-Minute-Stories-Istvan-Orkeny/dp/9631339874

Υπάρχει κι ένας Αμερικάνος που γράφει ΕΦ, με πραγματικά υπέρμικρα διηγήματα, μονοσέλιδα. Κάποιος συνονόματος θα τον θυμάται.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 9, 2011)

Μάλλον αναφέρεστε στον Fredric Brown. Το Knock είναι όλο κι όλο δύο προτάσεις, ενώ το The End είναι απ' τις πιο πρωτότυπες μινιατούρες ΕΦ που έχουν εκδοθεί ποτέ.


----------



## sarant (Jul 9, 2011)

Ναι, αυτός είναι!


----------



## psifio (Jul 9, 2011)

Τέλειος! :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 9, 2011)

Κάποιες ιστορίες του πρέπει να είχαν κυκλοφορήσει στα βιβλία τσέπης των εκδόσεων Ωρόρα. Πάντως, δεν έχω δει ολοκληρωμένη συλλογή των διηγημάτων του, ή έστω έναν τόμο αποκλειστικά με διηγήματα του Μπράουν.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2011)

Εγώ προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τις 300-400 λέξεις για να μη σας πω και λιγότερες. Τα διηγήματα που διάβασα ήταν από 30 έως 1500 λέξεις και όλα όμως ανήκαν σε ανθολογίες Flash Fiction. Επομένως και εφόσον έπρεπε στο αφιέρωμα να συμπεριληφθεί όλη η γκάμα για να είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό του αμερικανικού υπέρμικρου διηγήματος, γι' αυτό και υπάρχουν διηγήματα με τόσες λέξεις ανάμεσα σε αυτά με τις πραγματικά λιγοστές λέξεις. 

Είναι ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον είδος, κατά την άποψή μου, το οποίο αγγίζει την ποίηση στα χαρακτηριστικά του. 

Ευχαριστώ και για τις Ιστορίες του Λεπτού. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2011)

Αφού με πρόλαβε ο Κάδμειος με τον Μπράουν και μπράβο του, να θυμίσω και το πιο σύντομο του Άρθουρ Κλαρκ:

God said, 'Cancel Program GENESIS.' The universe ceased to exist.​και να προσθέσω τα υπόλοιπα εφ των έξι λέξεων που παρουσιάστηκαν τότε (Νοέμβριος 2006) στο Wired:

Failed SAT. Lost scholarship. Invented rocket.
- William Shatner

Computer, did we bring batteries? Computer?
- Eileen Gunn

Vacuum collision. Orbits diverge. Farewell, love.
- David Brin

Gown removed carelessly. Head, less so.
- Joss Whedon

Automobile warranty expires. So does engine.
- Stan Lee

Machine. Unexpectedly, I’d invented a time
- Alan Moore

Longed for him. Got him. Shit.
- Margaret Atwood

His penis snapped off; he’s pregnant!
- Rudy Rucker

From torched skyscrapers, men grew wings.
- Gregory Maguire

Internet “wakes up?” Ridicu -
no carrier.
- Charles Stross

With bloody hands, I say good-bye.
- Frank Miller

Wasted day. Wasted life. Dessert, please.
- Steven Meretzky

“Cellar?” “Gate to, uh … hell, actually.”
- Ronald D. Moore

Epitaph: Foolish humans, never escaped Earth.
- Vernor Vinge

It cost too much, staying human.
- Bruce Sterling

We kissed. She melted. Mop please!
- James Patrick Kelly

It’s behind you! Hurry before it
- Rockne S. O’Bannon

I’m your future, child. Don’t cry.
- Stephen Baxter

1940: Young Hitler! Such a cantor!
- Michael Moorcock

Lie detector eyeglasses perfected: Civilization collapses.
- Richard Powers

I’m dead. I’ve missed you. Kiss … ?
- Neil Gaiman

The baby’s blood type? Human, mostly.
- Orson Scott Card

Kirby had never eaten toes before.
- Kevin Smith

Rained, rained, rained, and never stopped.
- Howard Waldrop

To save humankind he died again.
- Ben Bova

We went solar; sun went nova.
- Ken MacLeod

Husband, transgenic mistress; wife: “You cow!”
- Paul Di Filippo

“I couldn’t believe she’d shoot me.”
- Howard Chaykin

Don’t marry her. Buy a house.
- Stephen R. Donaldson

Broken heart, 45, WLTM disabled man.
- Mark Millar

TIME MACHINE REACHES FUTURE!!! … nobody there …
- Harry Harrison

Tick tock tick tock tick tick.
- Neal Stephenson

Easy. Just touch the match to
- Ursula K. Le Guin

Special Web-only edition: We were unable to include these 59 stories in the print magazine.

New genes demand expression -- third eye.
- Greg Bear

K.I.A. Baghdad, Aged 18 - Closed Casket
- Richard K. Morgan

WORLD'S END. Sic transit gloria Monday.
- Gregory Benford

Epitaph: He shouldn't have fed it.
- Brian Herbert

Batman Sues Batsignal: Demands Trademark Royalties.
- Cory Doctorow

Heaven falls. Details at eleven.
- Robert Jordan

Bush told the truth. Hell froze.
- William Gibson

whorl. Help! I'm caught in a time
- Darren Aronofsky and Ari Handel

Nevertheless, he tried a third time.
- James P. Blaylock

God to Earth: “Cry more, noobs!”
- Marc Laidlaw

Help! Trapped in a text adventure!
- Marc Laidlaw

Thought I was right. I wasn't.
- Graeme Gibson

Lost, then found. Too bad.
- Graeme Gibson

Three to Iraq. One came back.
- Graeme Gibson

Rapture postponed. Ark demanded! Which one?
- David Brin

Dinosaurs return. Want their oil back.
- David Brin

Bang postponed. Not Big enough. Reboot.
- David Brin

Temporal recursion. I'm dad and mom?
- David Brin

Time Avenger's mistaken! It wasn't me...
- David Brin

Democracy postponed. Whence franchise? Ask Diebold...
- David Brin

Cyborg seeks egg donor, object ___.
- David Brin

Deadline postponed. Five words enough...?
- David Brin

Metrosexuals notwithstanding, quiche still lacks something.
- David Brin

Brevity’s virtue? Wired saves adspace. Subscribe!
- David Brin

Death postponed. Metastasized cells got organized.
- David Brin

Microsoft gave us Word. Fiat lux?
- David Brin

Mind of its own. Damn lawnmower.
- David Brin

Singularity postponed. Datum missing. Query Godoogle?
- David Brin

Please, this is everything, I swear.
- Orson Scott Card

I saw, darling, but do lie.
- Orson Scott Card

Osama’s time machine: President Gore concerned.
- Charles Stross

Sum of all fears: AND patented.
- Charles Stross

Ships fire; princess weeps, between stars.
- Charles Stross

Mozilla devastates Redmond, Google’s nuke implicated.
- Charles Stross

Will this do (lazy writer asked)?
- Ken MacLeod

Cryonics: Disney thawed. Mickey gnawed. Omigawd.
- Eileen Gunn

WIRED stimulates the planet: Utopia blossoms!
- Paul Di Filippo

Clones demand rights: second Emancipation Proclamation.
- Paul Di Filippo

MUD avatars rebel: virtual Independence Day.
- Paul Di Filippo

We crossed the border; they killed us.
- Howard Waldrop

H-bombs dropped; we all died.
- Howard Waldrop

Your house is mine: soft revolution.
- Howard Waldrop

Warskiing; log; prop in face.
- Howard Waldrop

The Axis in WWII: haiku! Gesundheit.
- Howard Waldrop

Salinger story: three koans in fountain.
- Howard Waldrop

Finally, he had no more words.
- Gregory Maguire

There were only six words left.
- Gregory Maguire

In the beginning was the word.
- Gregory Maguire

Commas, see, add, like, nada, okay?
- Gregory Maguire

Weeping, Bush misheard Cheney’s deathbed advice.
- Gregory Maguire

Corpse parts missing. Doctor buys yacht.
- Margaret Atwood

Starlet sex scandal. Giant squid involved.
- Margaret Atwood

He read his obituary with confusion.
- Steven Meretzky

Time traveler's thought: "What's the password?"
- Steven Meretzky

I win lottery. Sun goes nova.
- Steven Meretzky

Steve ignores editor's word limit and
- Steven Meretzky

Leia: "Baby's yours." Luke: "Bad news…"
- Steven Meretzky

Parallel universe. Bush, destitute, joins army.
- Steven Meretzky

Dorothy: "Fuck it, I'll stay here."
- Steven Meretzky​


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2011)

Δείτε κι αυτόν τον Γερμανό. Ιστορίες του Twitter. 
http://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wordpress.com/2010/10/15/φλόριαν-μάιμπεργκ-florian-meimberg-31-ἐλάχιστες-ἱστ/


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2011)

Το παρακάτω δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτοτελές (εμένα μου φτάνει) και είναι από εκείνα που χαλάνε στη μετάφραση:

QUESTION: I just wanted to know if you believe in God.
ANSWER: No, but I don’t disbelieve in her either.
———————————————————————Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2015)

Why didn't anyone think of the even shorter question "So who exactly was Jesus's father?". Religion, sexuality and mystery, in just six words. ("Who was Jesus's father?" is 4 words.)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 27, 2015)

Δαεμάνε, υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες γι' αυτό το "A college class"; Θα μπορούσα να το προωθήσω στο ιστολόγιο, αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρω πιο έγκυρες πληροφορίες. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Δαεμάνε, υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες γι' αυτό το "A college class"; Θα μπορούσα να το προωθήσω στο ιστολόγιο, αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρω πιο έγκυρες πληροφορίες.
> ...


Δεν νομίζω, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι κάτι σαν «Someone once said that...» (ή «οnce upon a time»). Εισαγωγή για επινόημα. Ask Grammarly.

But you can use it in class, as an assignment intro.  Bonsai bullseye. Laconisms.


----------



## cougr (Jul 28, 2015)

daeman said:


> Δεν νομίζω, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι κάτι σαν «Someone once said that...» (ή «οnce upon a time»)....



Correct! Κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορες παραλλαγές εδώ και δεκαετίες. 

(https://books.google.com.au...My+God++I'm+pregnant++I+wonder+who+did...)


----------

